
Boeing agrees to buy Airbus jets to ease 777 sale - barredo
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/international-business/boeing-agrees-to-buy-airbus-jets-to-ease-777-sale/articleshow/12949050.cms
======
rollypolly
tl;dr

    
    
      Just like car dealerships, the world's dominant aircraft
      manufacturers sometimes offer to take back their old
      models when trying to persuade airlines to upgrade to the
      latest models

